# Quartzsite Arizona



## RoadFlower33 (Sep 8, 2018)

I have been doing some investigating and thinking about wintering in quartzside this winter. My brother has been going for several years and says it's promising and warm. Being as I just fucked my leg and am not skiing this year i decided to not be a lift operator at a ski resort or even be in the cold with this metal in my leg... there is allot of info about quartsite and the happanings around it in many differint places, surprisingly enough i am having a hard time finding anything on here. 
so i have decided to do a little report on my winter stay in quartzsite az as i feel like its somthing more of us could take advantage of. im just starting the convershion on my bus now and dont even know if ill be done with physical tharapy by the end of dec but if i am able i am going. till then i may start a thread about my bus convershion...


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 8, 2018)

I like that area. You've got the gem and mineral shows coming up. I've spent time on the BLM land in Ehrenberg, as well. Right on the CO. River. It's about 17 mins from quartzite. First time I stumbled across wild horses, while hiking.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 8, 2018)

Quartzsite is alright. The gem show is cool. The Rubber Tram Rendezvous in January is better.

Erhenburg is the shit. Love it.


----------



## mouse (Sep 16, 2018)

I'd suggest having a camelbak or similar water setup configured before arrival; the desert is not playin'. A big floppy hat and sunglasses for the intense sun, even in winter. A bicycle would be helpful for folks on foot. There are miles between the areas of activity and the areas one can camp without hassle.

Food and other supplies are $$$ in Q, so pick up anything you know you will need (and can carry) on the way. 

The BLM land around Q requires registration and is limited to 14 days. Same for Ehrenberg, which has started being enforced this year because [email protected] put out videos saying it wasn't being enforced.  

RTR is 10 days long, so lots of folks stage in Ehrenberg because it is out of the "must move 25mi" range. Then move to Q for the RTR, which is quite expansive in itself. The bike would be useful there, too. Good news is you'd get to see buses (and other vehicles) in finished and unfinished states. It's a great way to get ideas.


----------



## Taylor Werner (Sep 18, 2018)

I haven't been to the gem show in over ten years, but I used to go, and it was awesome. Warm in the day, yes, but your water will freeze at night. <3 Have fun! I wish I could go!


----------

